# Engine hours vs miles???



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking at truck with 70,000 miles on the odometer and has 4000 hours on the engine. Is this indicitive of lots of idle time? Where should the hour meter be at for that many miles?

Truck is an 03 International with a 250 HP DT466 Auto, ex municipal truck.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

That's 17.5 MPH. What type of truck, CC, plow, ect. That would tell more. City, county, state also would be different #'s

Keith


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;811679 said:


> Looking at truck with 70,000 miles on the odometer and has 4000 hours on the engine. Is this indicitive of lots of idle time? Where should the hour meter be at for that many miles?
> 
> Truck is an 03 International with a 250 HP DT466 Auto, ex municipal truck.


You can tells its been a city truck LOL

1 of my trucks has 85,000 k with over 4500 hrs on it...
the other has exactly 85,000 k on it also, but just turned over 2000 hrs...

Its pretty easy to tell which one was a plow truck... I think that motor still has lots of life left in it...


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

My 03 2500 has 130k and 4500 hours, think it was alot of high way miles....


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

my 06 F350 has 92000+ miles and 3400hrs-ish on it. 6.0L diesel.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I drive school buses with the DT 466. Most are 190 HP, one is 240HP. It's a rocket LOL. Some of them have over 250K on them. Great engines. Some have hour meters on them. I've done the math, but I can remember the avg MPH I calculated. Does the truck have a fast idle control, or hand throttle? They should be revved up in the winter when idling. I would hope a municipal crew would know that.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

My Tahoe has 2000 hrs and 160,000 kms on it. 

The truck is a single axle c/c with a hooklift. It was used by a municipality as a plow, salter, water truck, chipper body etc-all with different bodies on it.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

We have equipment with 6,000hrs and 50k, its all about the maintenance; appreciate wet sleave motors for a quick in-frame overhaul.


----------

